#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Exporting pic in a slide to a folder

## isabelle.r

Hi guys,

Sorry for the long post, but I need help for something really specific; if I had to do this by hand, it'd take me ages, so I'd like to try a macro instead.

Back story:
I have a PowerPoint presentation in which a number of slides display screenshots of an online app (the presentation is used to train newcomers). The presentation will need to be translated to other languages, including changing the screenshots (the online app is localised into multiple languages). I won't be doing the screenshots in multiple languages, as I don't have access to all language variations, so they'll be done by my colleagues elsewhere, whom I'm not in contact with. They'll send the screenshots back to me, and I'll incorporate them in their respective language versions.

To avoid inconsistencies, I'd like to send the colleagues a folder with only the screenshots (not the entire slide, just that picture element), so that they can take the exact same screenshots. Sending them the PPT wouldn't work, because some of the images are only visible on screen for a short time because of animations, and explaining the selection pane and how to hide elements in it to see what's underneath would be an absolute pain.

What I'd need a macro to do:
The screenshots are inserted in a number of slides (in the selection pane, the screenshots are named "Picture X" where the X is a number; the name being assigned automatically by PPT when the image is pasted into the slide.) Only some slides show screenshots (some have a single image, some have multiple), others have no pictures at all.

What I'd need is a macro to go through each slide; when it encounters an element named "Picture X", it makes a copy of the element and saves it as a PNG/JPG into a folder on the desktop. The filename of the saved pic should be the slide number (or in cases where there is more than one pic in a slide, it should save them as slide number + letter suffix. Note I don't want it to copy the slide itself, only the specific picture element.

So as an example, if slide 13 has 2 pics copied into it, the macro would copy "Picture 1", save it in the "Pics" folder on the desktop, and name it "13", then it would copy "Picture 2", save it in the same folder and name it "13b", then it would do the same for the other slides. On slides where there are no picture elements, it would do nothing and move on to the next slide.

I don't know how to do this in VBA in PPT (I'm not even sure it's possible). Any help would be very warmly appreciated, and would save me hours of mind-bendingly dull manual work.

Thanks in advance,

-Isa

----------


## Aardigspook

I can't help with the macro but there is a way to extract the pictures - though they will just be named 'Image1' and so on.  The instructions are here:  https://support.office.com/en-gb/art...4-eab8a5bbc517
When I tried it (Win 7 with Ppt 2010) the images all saved as .tmp files but I could open them all fine using an image editor.

----------


## Andy Pope

change folder name to suit




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## isabelle.r

Andy,

It's perfect. Thank you so much, it works wonderfully.

-Isa

----------

